# Small Cross Cut Sled - Versatile and Precise with 5-cut method



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

I made a standard size crosscut sled, then found that I was often cutting smaller pieces that would be better suited to a smaller lighter sled. 

Some features implemented on the small sled:

Fence was aligned using five cut method, with a sacrificial fence.
Bessey clamp to hold small pieces that would be unsafe to hold by hand. 
Clamp slides in a T-track that is secured to base with epoxy
Fence is designed so that accessories can be swapped between the sleds


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice video!

I won a Rockler small parts sled a few years ago at a woodworking club Christmas party. I use it often and like it very much. It is light, fast, and easy to use. In my opinion, most woodworkers would get a lot of benefit from a small parts sled.

The only problem I have with sleds in general is storage. There is no easy way to store them. They don't compress, fold, stack, or fit well in cabinets. I noticed the handles on yours and see hanging holes on others, but then they take up a lot of wall space. Some people hang them from the ends of the their table saws, but that doesn't work for me.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Square the fence to the miter slots a different way. Based on the principal of squaring a miter gauge to the slots. I simply loosen the head a bit, turn it upside down and slide the bar thru the slot .When the head is tight against the table edge the locking clamp is tightened. Now the miter gauge is a perfect 90° to the slot.
With a crosscut sled The principal is the same. I start by rabbiting the fence about 1/8" deep leaving 1/4" x 1/8" lip.
The sled is placed on the table after the runners are attached. The fence is placed on the sled with the rabbited lip against the table edge. Then the fence rabbit is glued and placed back on the sled. I use hot hide glue so clamping is not necessary. I hold the fence in place for about 5 minutes. 
When the glue is completely set, I wait at least 30 minutes, then turn the sled upside down and add a few screws. The lip is now removed. I just plane the lip as it is only 1/8" x 1/4". 
Now the fence will be square to the miter slots.
mike


----------

